# IBS cookbooks: suggestions please!



## Guest (Jun 27, 2000)

Hi there everyone. I was wondering if you could help me out. I'm looking to get my hands on a really good cookbook for IBS sufferers. I noticed people will suggest titles of books or authors, but I can never find these books. If you have a web-site suggestion where I could order some, I would be so absolutely grateful. thank you so much.-Carrie!


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Care:Try Amazon at http://www.amazon.com . Barnes and Noble also has a website at http://www.barnesandnobel.com . Both places should have the books you're looking for.







JeanG


----------

